# Cleaning water marks off of terrarium



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

As the title says guys, what does everyone use to clean water marks off of their tanks I have had gargoyle geckos for a couple of years in total now, but could never shift all the spots. I have read so much stuff about using distilled water and you won't get water marks.

However I have also read that distilled water isn't really any good for drinking.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## davebrooks0473 (Apr 4, 2015)

Not really sure how to remove them but I spray mine with cheap mineral water and don't really have any problems!

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

davebrooks0473 said:


> Not really sure how to remove them but I spray mine with cheap mineral water and don't really have any problems!
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply really want to get them cleaned off doesn't look good or if I can avoid them would be better.

How long would a bottle of mineral water last you or do you chamge it regularly as I change the water in my spray bottle every couple of days so it's fresh just the way I am I guess.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## davebrooks0473 (Apr 4, 2015)

I've got a fairly small spray bottle which lasts about a week so a 2l bottle of 50p Asda mineral does 3 weeksish.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huddy5122 (Aug 28, 2015)

Exo Terra : Terrarium Glass Cleaner / Mineral Deposit Cleaning Gel

works well


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

50/50 water, white vinegar mix of a lemon sliced in half will do the job.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> 50/50 water, white vinegar mix of a lemon sliced in half will do the job.


Would that be lemon squeezed in the water and vinegar and then let dry the f10 after too  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, it is a frustration for us all.

These marks are simply mineral deposits as the water droplets evaporate off of the glass.

As such they are alkali in nature. So any Acid removes them. 

I use a weak vinegar solution carefully to spot clean.

I now also only use RO water in my spray systems which greatly increases the life of the sprayheads and massively reduces mineral deposits.

This is fine in our large Bio-Active systems as this is not the primary water source for either plant or animal. 

Hope this helps

John


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes, it is a frustration for us all.
> 
> These marks are simply mineral deposits as the water droplets evaporate off of the glass.
> 
> ...


Ro water ? 
I get them all over the tank so not so easy to spot clean but I regularly clean the whole tank anyway is i finish work by 3 pm everyday so have a lot of spare time at home anyway.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Because I have a large Day Gecko viv with a Mistking system, I have 25 litres of RO water about.

I use this for misting everything, Cresties included, as it doesnt water mark at all.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

That exo terra glass cleaner works pretty well.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

I rub half a lemon everywhere, curse when it gets into cuts, light spray of water, scrub with the green side of a dish sponge. If the build up is bad in areas then I take a Stanley blade to at the lemon and water stage, slide the edge in the same direction.
Rinse well, buff with kitchen roll or newspaper.

It's almost therapeutic :lol2:


----------



## josabby (Nov 2, 2012)

I made a home mix. 1 part hand sanitizer, 1 part dawn dish detergent, 3 parts water. It makes the glass really shiny and is easy to rinse off.


----------

